# Meterse en el bolsillo



## Xerinola

Hola a todos:

Estoy buscando una equivalente de la expresión "_*meterse a alguien en el bolsillo*_" en italiano. En el sentido de ganarse la confianza o la amistad de alguien.

Ni idea de como podría ser...
Muchas gracias de antemano
Saludos
X:


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao carissima, l'espressione spagnola ha una sfumatura negativa? Guadagnarsi la fiducia in senso positivo oppure in qualche modo "imbrogliando"?


----------



## Xerinola

s10975 said:


> Ciao carissima, l'espressione spagnola ha una sfumatura negativa? Guadagnarsi la fiducia in senso positivo oppure in qualche modo "imbrogliando"?


 
Ciao bella!
L'espressione ha una sfumatura completamente positiva!
Grazie mille!
Bacio
X:


----------



## Silvia10975

Uhm... por más vueltas que le doy, no me sale ninguna frase hecha, solo "guadagnarsi la fiducia di qualcuno".
A ver que dicen los demás


----------



## Xerinola

Ok, ¡muchísimas gracias, de verdad!

Saludos
X:


----------



## karunavera

Se avesse una sfumatura negativa sarebbe "mettere nel sacco", ma positiva....mumble mumble...non mi viene in mente niente!


----------



## Joan bolets

Io direi '*conquistare qualcuno*' ma dipende molto dalla frase


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao a tutti! 
Ho cercato sul María Moliner (_Diccionario de uso del Español_) e ho trovato:
METERSE A ALGUIEN EN EL BOLSILLO = CAPTAR SU VOLUNTAD (V. "DOMINAR")
Se il senso è questo (quindi mi sembra non con una sfumatura completamente positiva) io forse tradurrei con "_tenere qualcuno in pugno_".

Ciao!


----------



## traduttrice

El sentido (o al menos, su uso) es positivo. Ej: _"Conocí a los padres de mi novia hace unos meses, y gracias a mi simpatía inigualable, hoy puedo decir que me los metí e el bolsillo a los dos_". Ejemplo tonto pero ilustrativo.


----------



## karunavera

Tenere qlc. in pugno mi sembra un po' troppo forte,mettere qlc. nel sacco ha a che vedere con un raggiro; credo que quello che piu si avvicina è conquistare!


----------



## elitaliano

traduttrice said:


> El sentido (o al menos, su uso) es positivo. Ej: _"Conocí a los padres de mi novia hace unos meses, y gracias a mi simpatía inigualable, hoy puedo decir que me los metí e el bolsillo a los dos_". Ejemplo tonto pero ilustrativo.


 
Si es èsto el sentido entonces he encontrado:

_*PORTARE IN PALMO DI MANO *
Avere grande rispetto, stima o considerazione di qualcuno; _

Pues tendremos: ..oggi posso dire che (i genitori della mia fidanzata) mi portano in palmo di mano.


----------



## gatogab

Xerinola said:


> Ciao bella!
> L'espressione ha una sfumatura completamente positiva!
> Grazie mille!
> Bacio
> X:


 
Siempre he entendido "meterse en el bolsillo" a alguien, como engañar o menospreciar.
Si es asi entonces, en italiano se podria decir "prendere per i fondelli"?
gatogab



elitaliano said:


> Si es èsto el sentido entonces he encontrado:
> 
> _*PORTARE IN PALMO DI MANO *_
> _Avere grande rispetto, stima o considerazione di qualcuno; _
> 
> Pues tendremos: ..oggi posso dire che (i genitori della mia fidanzata) mi portano in palmo di mano.


 
Quando portano le mani in tasca


----------



## traduttrice

elitaliano said:


> Si es èsto el sentido entonces he encontrado:
> 
> _*PORTARE IN PALMO DI MANO *_
> _Avere grande rispetto, stima o considerazione di qualcuno; _
> 
> Pues tendremos: ..oggi posso dire che (i genitori della mia fidanzata) mi portano in palmo di mano.


Questa mi è piaciuta! Però in Argentina credo abbia il suo equivalente, e cioè: _"... puedo decir que los padres de mi novia *me tienen allá arriba*"_ (molto colloquiale) "TENER ARRIBA A ALGUIEN": "A mi hermano lo tienen allá arriba" (en el pedestal)
Comunque, io mi terrei questa opzione.


----------



## Xerinola

Grazie mille a tutti!

Besos
X:


----------

